# Sicilian: U sceccu chi mancia ficari, si leva u viziu quannu mori



## niall

Ho letto questo proverbio e non so cosa vuol dire la parola _ficari_. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

"U sceccu chi mancia ficari, si leva u viziu quannu mori."

Il mio tentativo:

"L'asino che mangia [...], perde il vizio quando muore."

Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

Il tuo tentativo è corretto.

L'asino che mangia fichi, perde il vizio quando muore (non perde il vizio).


----------



## niall

gc200000 said:


> Il tuo tentativo è corretto.
> 
> L'asino che mangia fichi, perde il vizio quando muore (non perde il vizio).



Grazie 

@Angel.Aura

Scusami. Ho dimenticato. Quindi è il posto giusto per discuottere il siciliano?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao niall





niall said:


> @Angel.Aura
> 
> Scusami. Ho dimenticato. Quindi è il posto giusto per discuottere il siciliano?


Il posto giusto è qui, nel Forum  Solo Italiano.
Dove però, come si intuisce dal titolo,  si usa solo l'italiano (niente inglese, francese, spagnolo, etc.)
Grazie


----------



## Elianor

niall said:


> Grazie
> 
> @Angel.Aura
> 
> Scusami. Ho dimenticato. Quindi è il posto giusto per discuottere il siciliano?


----------

